# Forum Home Renovation Structural Renovation  Demolition  - Roof tiles

## Rohan

Hi, 
I'm about to begin my owner builder project but first I have to clear the old house.
I have about 180 square metres of (concrete) Monier centurion roof tiles currently on the roof.  
What can I do with them, straight to the tip or do people want these ??? 
Rohan 
Mullaloo WA 
PS : Great forum  :2thumbsup:

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Hire a concrete crusher and turn them into driveway gravel.

----------


## Vernonv

:What he said:  
I've seen terracotta (sp?) tiles crushed and resold as a decorative gravel for paths.

----------


## memphis

mine went directly into the skip bin....being concrete they are worthless

----------


## Gooner

Where are you and what condition are they in? 
Turns out I need some replacement Monier Centturion tiles before I pressure wash and seal my roof. (Many of mine are cracked). 
Guy down the road (Bayswater, Melbourne) supplies old Monier Centurion tiles @ $2 per tile...as long as they are in good condition.

----------


## DJ's Timber

.  

> Where are you and what condition are they in?

   

> Hi, 
> I'm about to begin my owner builder project but first I have to clear the old house.
> I have about 180 square metres of (concrete) Monier centurion roof tiles currently on the roof.  
> What can I do with them, straight to the tip or do people want these ??? 
> Rohan  * Mullaloo WA* 
> PS : Great forum

----------


## robbie1977

> Hire a concrete crusher and turn them into driveway gravel.

  
Do you know of any place in melbourne that hires them? googled it with no luck. Great idea though :Biggrin:

----------


## woodsie344

They are not entirely worthless, but you should take into consideration the transport costs. Ideally you would need the same truck that delivers them to cart them away. That cost can soon chew up any profit and is why they usually end up in the skip. On the other hand, someone might take them away for free, saving you the cost of the skip. At best you might even make a buck or two. I'd try calling the scrap yards around Gnangara as they are close by. Then call a few tilers specializing in roof restoration. Maybe the bigger companies like Modern Roof Restoration etc. 
If none of those guys are interested, that's a good indicator of their current worth, in which case, chuck em.

----------


## rhancock

Last resort for all building materials should be www.freecycle.org There's always someone out there who wants to use them for garden edging, clay pigeon shooting, school plays, etc etc....  Good place to find stuff you want too.

----------


## Tools

There are places that buy old roof tiles. There is a place near you on Bell street, left hand side going away from the city, just before the creek. 
Tools

----------


## Rohan

Hey,
Thanks for your suggestions guys.
Spoke to a couple of salvage yards near by and they'll give me 40 cents each if I deliver them to their yard on pallets.  
Now I have to way up time vs cost, the tip seems the easiest option. 
Rohan

----------


## SilentButDeadly

10 tile per sqm times 180 sqm equals 1800 times 0.40 equals $720.....and you think it's easier to take to a tip?  
I could think of a few things I could buy with that...for small extra effort.

----------


## memphis

> 10 tile per sqm times 180 sqm equals 1800 times 0.40 equals $720.....and you think it's easier to take to a tip?  
> I could think of a few things I could buy with that...for small extra effort.

  Yes but time spent getting them off the roof in once pc (up and down a ladder?) or just off the roof into the bin? 
Plus the cost of transporting them, they are damn heavy! 
It took us 3 hrs to strip all the tiles off our roof, i could bet i still wouldnt be able to move 5 months on if i had to run them all down a ladder!.  
P.S we needed 2 bins, so at $400 each it actually cost $800 to get rid of them as opposed to getting $700 back for them

----------


## rhancock

NO, Freecycle is the easiest way.  You register with Yahoo, join the group, place an ad, wait for replies, all from your armchair.  If someone wants them they come and get them, maybe they'll even take them off the roof for you!  www.freecycle.org

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> we needed 2 bins, so at $400 each it actually cost $800 to get rid of them as opposed to getting $700 back for them

  So in the end you ended up $1500 behind!!    :Eek:  
I know its all horses for courses but that just doesn't seem sensible...... 
I had a scrappy come and get my old tin roof (1 layer corro, 1 layer tin tiles) that was piled up in my front yard....cost me nothing to get rid of it, they came and got it!!

----------


## the roof angel

Try ringing second hand roof tile supplyers with the likes of Sunshine roofig in Melbourne's west.They allways need second hand tiles to sell to roof restorers.
You might get good money for them. good luck

----------


## charlsieduke

hi do you still have these tiles?

----------


## julieswc

I know it's been a while since your posting, but what did you do with your tiles?  I will be needing some shortly for a small addition to our home in Duncraig.  thanks!

----------


## thomop

Hi Rohan, 
how did you go with your roof tile dilema??  
Phil

----------

